
FaaS and Furious – 0 to Serverless in 60 seconds, anywhere - alexellisuk
https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/10813-faas-and-furious-0-to-serverless-in-60-seconds-anywhere
======
Kpourdeilami
Does anyone have experience using OpenFaaS on a large-scale project? I see a
lot of hype around this project but I yet have to see someone using it in
production

~~~
alexellisuk
This is the presentation to TechFieldDay team at Dockercon which also speaks
to some of the current users and integrations -
[http://techfieldday.com/video/openfaas-from-zero-to-
serverle...](http://techfieldday.com/video/openfaas-from-zero-to-serverless-
in-60-seconds-anywhere-with-alex-ellis/)

